# Word of the Week #3 - 2015



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

Antediluvian

As an adjective, antediluvian means: 1) of or belonging to the period before the Flood (of Genesis 7 and 8); or very old, old-fashioned, antiquated, primitive.

As a noun, antediluvian means: 1) a person who lived before the Flood; or a very old or old-fashioned person or thing.

Superannuated is a synonym of antediluvian. 

Just for kicks, I'm going to let you all propose example sentences this week. I want you all to get comfortable with the term so you can use it properly throughout the week in other threads.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 11, 2015)

So, an appropriate use of the word would be to say that Mike is antediluvian?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 11, 2015)

@Mike1950 is an antediluvian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @Mike1950 is an antediluvian


Very original of you, Tony.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

Well done, grasshoppers. One of you chose to use it as an adjective, the other as a noun. You are both officially cleared for using the word throughout the forum.

I look forward to more sample usage sentences.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

Would some suggest that reelfoot calls are antediluvian ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm sure @Mike1950 is finding the running gag about his age to be as antediluvian as he is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

You guys beating up on Mike all the time, it just ain't right. He's not that old. Well okay his body is but give him a break . . . . he still has the mind of a 5 year old!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2015)

All this picking on our resident desert dwelling sylvan antediluvian... Pure codswallop!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

DKMD said:


> All this picking on our resident desert dwelling sylvan antediluvian... Pure codswallop!


Outstanding use of the first 3 words of the week. Can't wait for week 52!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice one Keller. I think you need a hyphen between 'desert' and 'dwelling' though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I think you need a hyphen between 'desert' and 'dwelling' though.


I agree, but it's not an awful breech (or should that be breach? ) of grammatical protocol.

@DKMD -- I would have awarded bonus points if you'd made it "in-desert resident". (Just for fun, check out what happens when you Google "anagram" )

But back to this week's word ... I shall have to dig out my antediluvian copy of "Usage and Abusage", it contains hundreds of examples of no-nos. (Do you know no-nos like Henry knows no-nos? He has a nose for no-nos, you know.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> Outstanding use of the first 3 words of the week. Can't wait for week 52!


By that time it will take a doctor to use all of them in ine sentence.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> By that time it will take a doctor to use all of them in ine sentence.



This is just so horrible Tony you're amazing. WTF did you just try to say?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This is just so horrible Tony you're amazing. WTF did you just try to say?



Maybe he was trying to reply with a little German and typo'd ine instead of ein.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> By that time it will take a doctor to use all of them in ine sentence.





Kevin said:


> This is just so horrible Tony you're amazing. WTF did you just try to say?



Aw, c'mon ... don't beat up on Tony. The I key is right next to the O key, cot hem same slick ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 11, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Aw, c'mon ... don't beat up on Tony. The I key is right next to the O key, cot hem same slick ...


I see what your trying to do their

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2015)

I try to tell my wife that many of my tools are antediluvian and need to be replaced, but she says that is codswallop!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2015)

Tony said:


> I try to tell my wife that many of my tools are antediluvian and need to be replaced, but she says that is codswallop!


She doesn't understand your sylvan needs and desires...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> Outstanding use of the first 3 words of the week. Can't wait for week 52!



I'm gonna need some obscure profanity soon... I'm not used to stringing more than a few words together without a bit of cursing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I'm gonna need some obscure profanity soon... I'm not used to stringing more than a few words together without a bit of cursing.


I understand, goes with your specialty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I'm gonna need some obscure profanity soon...



http://www.wordsyoudontknow.com/10-swear-words-or-curse-words-you-dont-know/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> http://www.wordsyoudontknow.com/10-swear-words-or-curse-words-you-dont-know/


May the hairs on your arse turn to hammers and beat your balls to death!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

You got to read #8 in that list. Most of them are lame and boring but the story behind the French Connection boutiques is hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> By that time it will take a doctor to use all of them in ine sentence.




ine Challenge Accepted!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> So, an appropriate use of the word would be to say that Mike is antediluvian?





Tclem said:


> @Mike1950 is an antediluvian





Schroedc said:


> I'm sure @Mike1950 is finding the running gag about his age to be as antediluvian as he is.





Kevin said:


> You guys beating up on Mike all the time, it just ain't right. He's not that old. Well okay his body is but give him a break . . . . he still has the mind of a 5 year old!





DKMD said:


> All this picking on our resident desert dwelling sylvan antediluvian... Pure codswallop!





*WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! :*cry*: I leave for a day an everyone is pickin on thy  Gittin even will be fun.............*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey...I been a good boy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Hey...I been a good boy.


As have I, @Mike1950, I have made no such references.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> As have I, @Mike1950, I have made no such references.



Maybe but it is your thread and I could hear ya laughing way up here.................................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Maybe but it is your thread and I could hear ya laughing way up here.................................


Not I!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> Not I!


 Pure codswallop!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 11, 2015)

@Mike1950 i think that Henry picked that word just so you would be picked on. All retaliation should be directed at him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think Henry's got a few WotW devoted just for mike....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @Mike1950 i think that Henry picked that word just so you would be picked on. All retaliation should be directed at him



I have a special word for you @Tclem BULLSH!TTTTTTTTTTTTTT Henry will get his but you are definitely on the short list..........................

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

Someone hacked my account and was posting as me for a while. I was able to wrest my account back and am now posting as normal again.

Hi Mike, how's everything going young man? Nice weather we're having. You are sure looking dapper these days; why, if I didn't know better I'd say you've found the fountain of youth! Pay no mind to the heathen hordes taunting you - I have your back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Someone hacked my account and was posting as me for a while. I was not able to wrest my account back and am now posting abnormal again.
> 
> Hi Mike, how's everything going young man? Nice weather we're having. You are sure looking dapper these days; why, if I didn't know better I'd say you've found the fountain of youth! Pay no mind to the heathen hordes taunting you - I have your back.


I fixed your post there lil fella...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a special word for you @Tclem BULLSH!TTTTTTTTTTTTTT Henry will get his but you are definitely on the short list..........................



well...at least it's short....


----------



## Tclem (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh well if I can handle Henry surely Mike can't be any worse. Then again he is a Yankee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> @Mike1950 i think that Henry picked that word just so you would be picked on. All retaliation should be directed at him





ripjack13 said:


> I think Henry's got a few WotW devoted just for mike....



Now there are 2 great examples of codswallop. 

I'm trying to educate here and these 2 jokers are trying to make me look bad. Glad you can see through their charades, Mike.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 12, 2015)

SENC said:


> Now there are 2 great examples of codswallop.
> 
> I'm trying to educate here and these 2 jokers are trying to make me look bad. Glad you can see through their charades, Mike.


It's bees whrking 2 he ries. Eyes getten edumacated every days


----------

